# Have you experienced a hypo in hospital? UPDATE



## UserInvolvement (Sep 16, 2009)

Diabetes UK and the Joint British Diabetes Societies are holding an event to find out how people with diabetes would like healthcare professionals to manage a hypo in a hospital setting

We unfortunately had to postpone the event on 25th August. It is now being held on *Tuesday 29th September from 11am-3pm in central London. If you are able to come along, please* *email user.involvement@diabetes.org.uk or phone 0207 424 1008 *It would be great to have some representation from the Diabetes Support Forum!

If you are unable to attend on the 29th September but would like to take part by email, please also contact us.

Thanks very much,
User Involvement team at Diabetes UK


----------

